# My Beta Can't Swim!



## Jmart354 (Jan 24, 2007)

My son has had his male Beta fish (Stuart) for almost 2 years. We keep him in a 1 liter non-filtered tank. We've had him in a larger filtered tank but he doesn't seem to like to moving water. He seems much happier in the small tank. We change his water about every 3 days. We use the same treated tap water we've always used. The only difference this week is that the pet store changed their brand of water treatment but said it works the same as what I'd been using. We always allow thewater to become the same temp

Stuart can't seem to swim. Instead of swimming horizontally, he just kind of "hangs" vertically. Once in a while he struggles to the top for air. Instead of going to the top to eat,he now waits for it to drop down to him. He kind of sits on his tail fin. His belly looks a little swollen but not a lot. When we changed hiswater yesterdaqy, he swam arounf frantically in very jerky motions. He's calmed down now. 
Does anyone knows what's wrong with him?
Jennifer
jennifer


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com, Jen.:wave:

What are your water parameters? By water parameters, I mean testing your ammonia, nitrites, nitrates and pH. Please check your tapwater's water parameters as well. I would suggest using API liquid test kit for accurate results.


----------



## Jmart354 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have no idea what my water parameters are. Stuart has lived in our untested water for almost 2 years. I'm guessing that I can get a test kit at our pet store so I'll do that. We have another Beta that's thriving well using the same water in his tank.

Let me add that he seems smaller than before...do fish lose weight? He's eating though. It's almost like his fins are too heavy for him & they pull him down. He CAN swim to the top & does occasionally but then kind of sinks back to the bottom. He's not laying on the bottom, he's sitting on his tail fin straight up. He doesn't seem to be gulping for oxygen. I have Beta Revive that I put in his water but it doesn't seem to be helping much. We don't want him to die so if there's anything you can suggest, we'd appreciate it. Is there something that we can put in the water to help clean his fins? Maybe the new conditioner is sticking to him or something. The conditioner seems a little more oily than the other brand we'd used before. Thanks-Jennifer


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Jmart354 said:


> Let me add that he seems smaller than before...do fish lose weight?


Yes, they do and intestinal parasites are most often the cause. Have you seen the appearance of his poo?


> I have Beta Revive that I put in his water but it doesn't seem to be helping much.


Can you please explain how you dose it? How did the betta behave with this treatment?


----------



## Jmart354 (Jan 24, 2007)

Come to think of it, I haven't noticed any poo at all. That's alarming. How would he get a parasite? I haven't introduces anything new into his tank and he doesn't share it with other fish. 

The Beta Revive is a blue liquid that turns the water blue. It's supposed to prevent & treat Protozoan, Bacterial & Fungal diseases. It contains neomycin sulfate, methylene blue, propreitary polymer mixture, buffers, EDTA, malachite green chloride, cyanoobalamin, and electrolytes. It is dosed 1 drop per pint of water with water changes for 3 days. It is distributed by Hikari Sales USA, Inc. 

He didn't really respond in any way to the Beta Revive. He's still the same. 

One more thing I noticed today is that when I did his water change, he became kind of frantic with jerky movements. After about 30 seconds, he calmed down & drifted back to the bottom.

Any suggestions? I tried to download a photo of him but the format it's in is not compatible with this forum. 
Thanks-Jennifer


----------



## Jmart354 (Jan 24, 2007)

I think my fish has dropsy. I've looked at some photos of fish that have it & his belly is swollen like the photos. His fins haven't lifted. What do I do for him?


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=11166

Check out this thread, it may help.


----------



## Jmart354 (Jan 24, 2007)

I looked at the thread you suggested. I found it to be a little confusing. 

My beta does look like the photos in that thread only mine is sitting on the bottom & not moving much. He is eating the Beta pellets. I'll try the peas. Canned or frozen? Cooked? Cut up? I'm not seeing any poo in his tank at all. Is that a sign of a parasite?

His scales are not raised. Should I try the epsom salt? I also have that flim on top of the water and did have bubbles but not any more.

That thread suggested that it could be a tapeworm. I don't want to start experimenting he's weak enough without stressing him more.

Is the epsom salt safe to try if what's wrong with him is something else?

I'll also go to the pet store today for a water test kit.

Thanks


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't really know a lot about beta fish, so this is only a suggestion. But you mentioned he is 2 years old? I believe beta fish live to like 3 years if your lucky, so perhaps this fish is just getting old? Again just a suggestion, the other members that have posted know much more than I do. And you mentioned that you haven't noticed poop so it could be a parasite. The peas are just normal green peas chopped up. Give it a try, and good luck with your fish.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Sorry, I forgot to mention, if the peas are frozen then they just have to be thawed. Not cooked.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

you have to husk the pea...squish out the insides, chop it up, feed it to fishie with a flat toothpick (not pointy)


----------

